# Bye after 14.5 years



## billy29 (Mar 14, 2021)

Long time lurker first post. 
Does HROC send the paperwork  to transfer my 401k and pension or do they just convert it to an IRA or do I need to call.

Thanks and stay safe and sane out there in Blue, Green, Red, Yellow world.

CODE 1 Who is responding.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 15, 2021)

billy29 said:


> Long time lurker first post.
> Does HROC send the paperwork  to transfer my 401k and pension or do they just convert it to an IRA or do I need to call.
> 
> Thanks and stay safe and sane out there in Blue, Green, Red, Yellow world.
> ...


Congrats. HROC will send you the paperwork for 401k & pension.
Don't forget the blue & green doors.

I am from a former greatland.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Mar 15, 2021)

billy29 said:


> Long time lurker first post.
> Does HROC send the paperwork  to transfer my 401k and pension or do they just convert it to an IRA or do I need to call.
> 
> Thanks and stay safe and sane out there in Blue, Green, Red, Yellow world.
> ...



Congrats!

Former Red world specialist reporting in!


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Mar 15, 2021)

Congrats have fun not working there.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 15, 2021)

You made it congrats 🎊🎈🎉🍾


----------



## billy29 (Mar 15, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Congrats. HROC will send you the paperwork for 401k & pension.
> Don't forget the blue & green doors.
> 
> I am from a former greatland.


Thanks for the info.

WOW Greatland I almost forgot about those.


----------



## billy29 (Mar 15, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> You made it congrats 🎊🎈🎉🍾


Thanks. GL and stay safe.


----------



## billy29 (Mar 15, 2021)

Tarshitsucks said:


> Congrats have fun not working there.


Thanks I will. Stay strong Targeteers.


----------



## billy29 (Mar 15, 2021)

60SecondsRemaining said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Former Red world specialist reporting in!


Nice.

Only things I never did was Targbucks and Photo developing.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 15, 2021)

You didn't miss much.
Time to run screaming into the night (with relief).
Fair farin' & best to you.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 16, 2021)




----------

